# 200 -1

## -

,   1   200 "      .  .7 "       ?

----------

200,   210

----------


## -

)

----------

** ,   ,      .200 -1.        ,   ? ,     ,    230(   )   ... 
,  -,     .

----------

: , , , ,      .

----------

** ,   200  


> : , , , ,


,   .210   ,   ,   .230      .,     .

----------

** , -?
 :    200-     110 000 (100 000  + 10 000 ),    210-  10 000  ,   230-       100 000 ,        .
     -  ?

----------

** ,   .   210       -..   .

----------

210-  -1 ?     "       ,      "?

----------

** ,   , .210    .1.2. .9  "1.         ,    1  1  5   :   15)          - ,               ,      ."

----------

** ,   -        ** ?

----------

** ,   .       .    .      :Wink:  "  "   .

----------


## Andi79

,    200        ?           200

----------

,           .
      9 212-    210.

----------


## Andi79

> ,           .
>       9 212-    210.


,     ,

----------

?

----------


## Andi79

17,7    299        .

----------

""   -         " "?

      -  ""  ""?

----------


## Andi79



----------

...      ,       ... -...

  ,  -     200  210 -1,       " "       "  "

----------

100  -1 (    ).
,    2009   ,        2010,       100,   ?
  ,        ,    100  -1       -  .
    ,      100 "  ,      ",      .

----------

> 100  -1 (    ).
>     ,      100 "  ,      ",      .


 2011 .

----------

> 2011 .


.

----------

,   200     ,         ?

----------



----------

200     50 . (  )        ?

----------

... ,     ...

----------

,       ?

----------

210     .- . ,       2   ?  -     -1  2  210      ? "C,     :"              3      ?   1 8.       ,   "C,     :"    4 ( 3)  ?

----------

4-...       ...         ...

----------

,    .

----------


## 77

,   200  -2        ?
  ,  200  ,       210 ,                 200

----------


## 77

,  -1

----------

...

   ...

----------


## 77

,      ,   -  -6.3    .  ,   ,  200    C-6-3

----------

*  77*,  ...    ...    -6-4 ( -6-3)     ...

----------


## 77

,   ,   -  ,        
  -   ,

----------

-6-4

----------


## 77

,     ,   " -6-4"      ,   .          .

----------

...  , ,    ...

  ,   210 -1   (    )    -6-4      ...     ,         /...

      -6-3      2     ...

.. -6-4:
 ... 


   -6-4:
+2 ... 

   ...   ...

    :
  -6-4

----------


## 77

> ,   210 -1   (    )    -6-4      ...     ,         /...


    ,      
  ?

----------

-6-4

----------

200?

----------

